# Original replacement lamp for a Benq W1070??



## Phelo74 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi,

I'm just thinking ahead here and my projector is currently working just fine. 

Does anyone know where I can pick up an original Lamp for a Benq W1070. 

I heard there is a lot of counterfeit lamps out there and having experienced an exploding bulb on my old Infocus IN72 I don't want to go down the cheap lamp road again, it's just a waist of cash.

I'd like to have a spare on hand in case something goes wrong.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Members here have used bulbs.com with great results.


----------

